
What Reddit's 'ridiculous' button tells us about mortality - jackgavigan
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/blogs-trending-32660378
======
Rainymood
I feel like an outsider.

I was curious and simply pressed twice on the button.

Only afterwards I started reading the subreddit and what it was all about. Now
it feels kind of overhyped and now I feel kind of left out? It feels like
everybody cares about something that I am simply .. apathic about?

~~~
Retra
It seems completely foreign to me that someone would press a button like that
and think there _wouldn 't_ be social consequences for it. I can't think of a
single thing I've ever done in my whole life that I wouldn't or haven't been
judged for.

I was talking to a friend the other day about how "people's clothes don't
matter." I was saying that, yeah, in theory they don't matter. I think they
don't matter. So when someone goes out of their way to dress oddly, I know it
matters to them, and that contradicts my belief that clothes don't matter.

So obviously they _do_ matter, even if I want to believe they don't. Things
that don't matter just don't get attention. What is important is knowing why
the important things are important, not simply what the important things are.

So even if people won't care about a silly button press, they _will_ care
about your apathy to it.

------
icebraining
Here's the actual article, and which has nothing about "mortality" or such
nonsense; it's more about governmental open data programs:
[http://www.brookings.edu/blogs/techtank/posts/2015/04/27-red...](http://www.brookings.edu/blogs/techtank/posts/2015/04/27-reddit-
button)

------
pearjuice
What fluff articles tell us about BBC its quality. That article was as
pointless as its title.

------
ryandvm
That kind of stuff was exactly why I stopped frequenting Reddit years ago. It
became less of a place to find interesting discussions and more about engaging
in mass participation in-jokes and memes.

Or maybe it was always a waste of time and I just got too old...

~~~
nodata
Reddit is _huge_ , your interesting discussions are still there, you have to
join the right subreddits.

